# Laelia needs ident



## Lycaste53 (Mar 12, 2012)

a new acquisition , what could it be? 
A Schombolaelia? Laelia Latona (cinnabarina x purpurata)? S. Minerva ´Soini´?













Best regards, Gina


----------



## Shiva (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks more like a schomburgkia hybrid to me, perhaps with C. cinnabarina


----------

